# Dewalt router DW618PKB vs DWP611PK



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

DW618PKB 2.25HP fixed/plunge currently on sale at Lowes for $199
http://www.lowes.com/pd_226742-70-DW618PKB_0__?productId=50037128

DWP611PK 1.25HP fixed/plunge currently on sale at HomeDepot for $179.10
http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-1-25-HP-Compact-Router-with-Plunge-Base-and-Bag-DWP611PK/203054747

I've been in the market for a decent router. I've read enough good reviews about Dewalt, and have had good experience with other Dewalt tools, that I am going to stick with that brand. I'd love both a plunge for more detailed inlay/bowtie type work, but I'd also like a fixed base for a router sled I am going to build to flatten some slabs. Because of the oak slabs, and the fact that I will hog off a lot of hard material, I assume I should lean toward the 2.25HP model above. Is there anything I would be missing out on by not going with the 1.25HP model other than lighter weight?

Thanks


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Yep, 1/2" bit capability. If you were adding the 611 as one to a collection, it makes sense…but probably not for the only one in the shop (just my opinion). I would also suggest you look into the 618 problems, some kind of magnetic ring that breaks with an alarming frequency. Not trying to talk you out of it, but want you to be aware.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Randy, I'm using the Porter Cable for my 2.25 router, it's mounted in the table though, I have the DWP611PK for my handheld and also a Dewalt D26670 for the small stuff.

Happy with what I have.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Definitely avoid the 618 unless you buy an extended warranty.
The magnetic ring breakage is a real problem dewalt refuses to acknowledge. Both of mine broke; one still works only at full speed, the other is a pretty yellow paperweight.

Go for the bosch or milwaukee kits in the 2 1/4 HP size. Cheaper prices can be found online.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I haven't had my ring break not really even sure what that is. My issue is the plung base doesn't adjust smoothly and the height adjustment wheel doesn't rotate worth a crap. Otherwise it's been a great machine. Been using it for the three years.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

What do you mean doesn't adjust smoothly?
The 6182 plunge base is the best in the business.
I have three…

And which height adjustment wheel?


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. I had to look up what the magnetic ring was. Apparently it is used for the motor speed control. There were at least 6 amazon feedback ratings with broken rings but they started in 2007. You would hope Dewalt would have addressed the issue after 7 years but I don't know that for sure.
Here is a paste from what I found on this issue from Amazon:
45 of 49 people found the following review helpful
3.0 out of 5 stars Serious design flaw…, May 5, 2007
By F. Smith
This review is from: DEWALT DW618B3 12 Amp 2-1/4 Horsepower Plunge Base and Fixed Base (Tools & Home Improvement)
I bought this router in October and it worked well for 5 months until the magnet ring in the motor housing broke while routing. This causes two problems when this happens: 1. The variable speed no longer works, and second, the broken magnet shards get flung into the motor brushes at a very high rate of speed causing damage. I have heard from many woodworkers that this particular DeWALT router is very suceptible to magnet ring breakage, especially when mounted upside down in a router table (like mine was). Other than this problem, the router is very well balanced with plenty of power and comes with a very nice plunge base. It just doesn't like working upside-down in a table configuration.

That Porter Cable router looks nice Randy, but I need to stay under $200. I'm going to look for the Bosch and Milwaukee kits nitewalker mentioned now and see what they offer for combos under $200.


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

Randy, I used your link to look at the 611 and noticed the bottom of Lowes ad has the Bosch 1617EVSPK for $189. You may want to look at that as an alternative.

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=136633-353-1617EVSPK&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=1014955&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Blade! I hadn't noticed that. Reading reviews now.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Nite Walker,
Its called a Turret Stop, I call it a Height Adjustment Wheel.

The piston just doesn't slide up and down easily for me, really don't know how to explain it any better. 
If the 6182 plunge base is the best then I would hate to use the worst. 
Mine is 3 or 4 years old maybe it got better.

Its also hard to get the motor to slide into the base. That's the DW618 Motor into the 6182 Plunge Base

Neither are big deals, just could use some Tweaking to make it a bit more user friendly.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Oh ok, I see what you mean.
I took off the turret stops on mine and use brass setup bars or material scraps for depth.

I think you might have a defective base, or at least one that requires tuning. None of the 3 I have exhibit that behavior.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

That's What I'm thinking…. I will look into making something else to use.


----------

